# Magu's shop



## magu (Jan 26, 2021)

I guess it's a build of sorts, but I thought I would document some work on my "2" car garage, though how you would part two of anything bigger than a beetle I don't know. Right now it's quite a mess, we moved in 2 years ago and things have just been crammed in here ever since. Today I got a whole pile of insulation dropped off to start hanging and about 2 weeks ago I ran 4 gauge wire through the house for a subpanel. With shame and without further ado, this is what I'm starting with:





View attachment 20210126_143450.jpg


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 26, 2021)

I feel your pain!
The best decision I made when I reno'ed my garage was renting a container and having it placed in my driveway to store as much excess as I could. It was the only way I could actually move stuff around to get at the walls the run wiring, insulate and panel the walls.


----------



## benmychree (Jan 26, 2021)

Comforting to see a shop messier than mine ---- !


----------



## magu (Jan 26, 2021)

benmychree said:


> Comforting to see a shop messier than mine ---- !


You're welcome . It is what it is, but I'm doing what I can. Unfortunately shop time only comes after work time, parent time, spouse time, and "responsiblish" adult time for now.


----------



## magu (Jan 26, 2021)

DavidR8 said:


> I feel your pain!
> The best decision I made when I reno'ed my garage was renting a container and having it placed in my driveway to store as much excess as I could. It was the only way I could actually move stuff around to get at the walls the run wiring, insulate and panel the walls.


That wouldl make it infinitely easier. I'm moving several bags of insulation for each piece I hang at the moment. I have a sort of enclosed porch on the back side of the garage I plan to expand into which I use as cold storage (funny term when my garage is 21°) but it's mostly full at the moment already.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 26, 2021)

magu said:


> That wouldl make it infinitely easier. I'm moving several bags of insulation for each piece I hang at the moment. I have a sort of enclosed porch on the back side of the garage I plan to expand into which I use as cold storage (funny term when my garage is 21°) but it's mostly full at the moment already.


Here's my shop reno thread.








						Shop re-do
					

I’m in the midst of re-doing my 23’x19’ shop.  Trying to deal with a shop full of tools for woodworking and metal work. And a whack of stuff left by the previous occupant. The space doesn't have to accommodate cars, just a couple of street motorcycles.  The space has a flat roof which is...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## eugene13 (Jan 26, 2021)

Good luck, the longest journey begins with a single step, start with one corner, throw some clutter away, the rest will come naturally.


----------



## brino (Jan 26, 2021)

A few comments......

1) There is NO shame in any of this!
We all deal with what we have, and we all start somewhere.
I too am land-locked into a 2-car "garage" that I've never had two vehicles in. Currently there are two fixed benches in front of the roll-up doors, one for the lathe, one a welding bench.

2) You need some more light in the shop!

3) You have a great collection of machines in there.

4) What a great shop companion:



5) One laugh, but only because I had a flash-back to another thread.......THIS:



made me think about the recent thread about centipedes......and some research I did to figure out what centipedes exist in Hawaii.
Funny the way my mind works.....but I blame @Aukai and @mikey for this one!

-brino


----------



## magu (Feb 17, 2021)

Brino, thank you for the lengthy and supportive reply. I am inconsistent with things like posting, but I read it a few times. 

1) I know there shouldn't be shame and I suppose I said it half joking and half expressing some inner disappointment in myself. 

2) I know I need more light, I have always worked in dark dingy corners of my father's pallet shop and have sworn someday I will have a space people describe as "uncomfortably bright" I have sort of remedied that...

3) thank you. I am fortunate enough to live right outside Pittsburgh,  decent machines are far more plentiful here then many places in the country. 

4) he is and he's growing on me. I had a wonderful shepherd my now wife and I got when we first moved in together and we had to put him down December 30, 2019. It's taken me until the last few months to even sort of get back to normal. I do (did) a lot of woodturbing and went from starting and finishing 2+ bowls a week to turning 3 bowls all of last year. I know a dog shouldn't be that big of a deal, but I still llexpect to see him. This guy is a good dog though, a bit damaged, but a good dog. We're getting there. (Sorry readers, this isn't hobby-sappy ramblings.com)

5) I hope there aren't centipedes that big in Hawaii.  If there are they should have centipede season like we have small game season here.


----------



## magu (Feb 17, 2021)

DavidR8 said:


> Here's my shop reno thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like what you've done wit the place. We even have the same lathe it appears


----------



## magu (Feb 17, 2021)

eugene13 said:


> Good luck, the longest journey begins with a single step, start with one corner, throw some clutter away, the rest will come naturally.


Thank you Eugene,  I certainly do need to do a lot of decluttering.


----------



## DavidR8 (Feb 17, 2021)

magu said:


> I like what you've done wit the place. We even have the same lathe it appears


Thanks! Like most of our shops it's a work in progress, mostly because I keep adding tools!


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 17, 2021)

benmychree said:


> Comforting to see a shop messier than mine ---- !


What , did you miss my pics ?


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 17, 2021)

magu said:


> hank you Eugene, I certainly do need to do a lot of decluttering.


How about we swap our junk , we're not that far apart . If we do this once a year , we'll never get bored of looking at the same old stuff year after year .  Nice looking helper you have there .


----------

